
Hong Kong Is Fast Becoming an Also-Ran - bookofjoe
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-12-08/hong-kong-kept-economic-status-quo-as-rival-shenzhen-surged-ahead
======
bradknowles
Personally, I think a China would be very happy if Hong Kong just faded away
to nothing and Shenzhen took its place on the stage.

I would not be at all surprised if that was the actual goal since the
handover.

So, what, if anything, is Hong Kong going to do about that?

